# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Вопрос - ответ

## Akasey

Задаём вопросы, оставляем ответы.

----------


## Akasey

Подскажите есть ли какое наказание за использование "крашеного" топлива?

----------


## Stych

Я думаю что нет)) Может я его сам покрасил и езжу)) Иди докажи))

----------


## Akasey

просто я знаю что такой проект в разработке был, и давно. типа борьба с халявным топливом

----------


## Stych

Газета "АВТОБИЗНЕС-Weekly" - №28 (630) 17 июля 2008	

*СОЛЯРКА И БЕНЗИН С НЕПОНЯТНЫМ ОТТЕНКОМ*

    Сейчас в среде автолюбителей ведется много разговоров об окрашенном автомобильном топливе. Кто-то говорит, что собственными глазами видел красную солярку, другие утверждают, что топливо красят с целью борьбы с хищениями то ли в синий, то ли в зеленый цвет. Но, как выяснилось, сложнее всего разобраться не в цветовой палитре бензина и солярки, а отделить все оттенки правды и вымысла, сопровождающие эту тему.
    А вот что можно утверждать с полной уверенностью, не боясь при этом ошибиться: автомобильное топливо у нас регулярно дорожает, но особенно быстро растет в цене прежде считавшаяся дешевой солярка. И вот в погоне за экономией народ идет на всяческие ухищрения, порой заправляясь на стороне, у знакомого тракториста, который может предложить более выгодные по сравнению с АЗС цены на дизтопливо. Но здесь любителей сэкономить поджидает сюрприз: как оказалось, с недавнего времени в колхозах и сельхозпредприятиях стали использовать окрашенные бензин и солярку и штрафовать за применение такого топлива в частных легковых машинах.
     Как выяснилось, для окраски 76-го бензина (по нынешней классификации это бензин марки Н-80) выбран синий оттенок, дизельного топлива - зеленый. Также встречается солярка красного оттенка, которая предназначена для использования в качестве печного топлива и не подходит для двигателей из-за большого содержания в ней парафина.
     Инициатором нововведений, направленных на борьбу с нелегальным оборотом нефтепродуктов, стало Министерство сельского хозяйства и продовольствия, которое предложило концерну "Белнефтехим" рассмотреть возможность окрашивания топлива. Попутно выяснилось, что в Великобритании и Ирландии для нужд сельского хозяйства уже давно выпускается специально окрашенное дизельное топливо, которое облагается меньшим налогом. Аналогичные программы существуют в Германии, Польше и Франции. Что касается стран СНГ, то льготное крашеное топливо в Казахстане предназначается для крестьян в качестве поддержки со стороны государства. Намерение красить дизельное топливо, продаваемое по льготным ценам, высказывала и премьер-министр Украины Юлия Тимошенко.
     Более того, в прессе проходила информация о том, что во Франции можно найти в розничной продаже разноцветные ароматизированные бензины. Дескать, этот маркетинговый ход направлен на придание топливу индивидуальных особенностей, подчеркивающих достоинства бензина и его высокое качество. По информации газеты "Известия", в 2001 году российская компания "ЛУКОЙЛ" в качестве эксперимента стала окрашивать бензин марки А-76 в красный, а Аи-92 - в голубой цвет. Кроме того, в топливо добавлялись бесцветные биологические маркеры, с помощью которых можно было определить качество продукта на всем протяжении технологической цепочки - от нефтеперерабатывающего завода до заправки. Однако эксперимент не получил развития из-за дополнительных расходов на содержание инфраструктуры: требовались специальные цистерны, оборудование, обеспечивающее раздельное хранение цветных и стандартных бензинов на нефт***зах.
     Однако, как видим, наших чиновников все эти сложности не смутили. Рассмотрев все за и против, в итоге решили пойти по самому простому (читай - дешевому) пути. Был взят краситель импортного производства (говорят, английский или немецкий) стоимостью около 10 долларов за килограмм. Норма расхода определена из расчета 20-50 граммов на тонну, так что особого влияния на себестоимость топлива тоже нет. К тому же технология окраски топлива у нас довольна примитивная: как правило, действо происходит непосредственно на нефт***зе, когда при наливе бензина или солярки в цистерну бензовоза из обычного пластмассового шприца добавляется специальная гелеобразная присадка-реагент, которая и придает топливу искомый цвет.
      По официальной информации краска безвредна и никак не вредит топливной системе автомобиля, при сгорании не оставляет какого-либо осадка или липких следов. Утверждается, что цветное топливо ничуть не хуже неокрашенного и что говорить о вредности для людей и техники неуместно. Однако Интернет полон противоречивых мнений на сей счет. Часть людей, столкнувшихся в повседневной жизни с цветным топливом, уверена, что его применение - это как минимум конец форсункам и ТНВД. Вот реальная история, рассказанная на одном из популярных в байнете форумов: "Колхоз купил зарубежный трактор, стали лить крашеную солярку. Приехали немцы обслуживать по гарантии и... сняли трактор с гарантии! Забивает фильтры, летят форсунки... В зарубежные тракторы ее даже не заливают, так как после этой "зеленки" у трактора начинают отказывать электронные мозги..."
       Так или иначе, но народ задается вопросом: а можно ли нейтрализовать (обесцветить) краситель? Есть ли надежное средство, чтобы возвращать дизтопливу первозданное состояние для его использования в своем авто? Пока что, судя по всему, решение проблемы не найдено, хотя, говорят, на рынках уже появились таблетки, которые обесцвечивают солярку. Некоторые ловкачи вроде бы используют для этих целей марганцовку. По другим слухам, умельцы пытаются избавиться от цвета таким экзотическим способом, как выжигание каленым металлом. Якобы самые "безбашенные" экспериментаторы разогревают лом докрасна и едва ли не кипятят горючее в надежде избавиться от краски.
     Впрочем, даже избавившись от цвета, добиться искомой цели проблематично. Наличие окрашенного топлива контролируется не только по его присутствию в баке: проверяющие к выхлопной трубе заведенного автомобиля подносят салфетку, и если на ней после перегазовки появляется оттенок - это повод для наложения санкций на основании того, что горючие материалы синего и зеленого цвета используются только в сельском хозяйстве, а частники не смогут их использовать на законных основаниях.
*Однако здесь есть спорный момент, ведь в ныне действующем Кодексе об административных правонарушениях наказания именно за использование окрашенного топлива нет.* Поэтому проверки и наказания за ту же зеленую солярку и синий бензин юридически выглядят не совсем безупречно. Но, несмотря на все эти сомнения, в регионах уже созданы рабочие группы по контролю за использованием цветного топлива в хозяйствах. По сообщениям официальных СМИ, в них вошли представители различных ведомств, включая Госконтроль и милицию. Цель - пресечь нелегальный оборот нефтепродуктов в республике и внести предложения по совершенствованию госрегулирования данной сферы деятельности.
    А дабы как можно быстрее упорядочить ситуацию с использованием окрашенного топлива, 28 мая этого года в Совет Министров Беларуси был направлен на рассмотрение технический регламент "Топливно-моторная безопасность". В соответствии с документом топливо, в котором содержание серы составляет 0,2%, будет окрашено, а топливо с содержанием серы до 0,035% и ниже будет бесцветным. Эти меры предпринимаются в целях противодействия незаконной торговле, ведь топливо с большим содержанием серы выпускается в Беларуси только для сельскохозяйственных машин: cера обладает смазывающим эффектом, который необходим для их работы. По словам специалистов, для обычных автомобилей топливо выпускается в соответствии с другими стандартами, которыми предусматривается малое содержание серы.
Так что же дает использование цветного топлива на практике? Что это: борьба с хищениями, забота об экологии или что-то другое? Да, это ощутимый удар по ловкачам и махинаторам, сливающим дефицитный нефтепродукт из баков тракторов и комбайнов. Но, судя по всему, это еще и возможность заработать другим предприимчивым людям на неких мифических способах обесцвечивания крашеной солярки и бензина. Впрочем, те, кто застал времена застоя, помнят, что подчас солярка была никому не нужна - ее просто-напросто сливали в канаву. Объяснение этому феномену простое: дизельных-то двигателей для легковушек во времена СССР не было. Сейчас все иначе, поэтому, скорее всего, пресечь незаконный оборот нефтепродуктов таким способом будет сложно. Тем более что в условиях постоянного роста цен на автомобильное топливо желающих заправиться по дешевке меньше не станет, даже несмотря на не совсем понятный оттенок всего этого дела.

*Историческая справка*
Разноцветный бензин выпускали еще во времена СССР. Тогда, чтобы повысить октановое число, в топливо добавляли специальные добавки на основе тетраэтилсвинца. Это соединение действует наиболее эффективно и является самой дешевой из добавок, но при этом и самой ядовитой. Чтобы проинформировать об этом покупателя, такой бензин в обязательном порядке окрашивали в розовый или светло-оранжевый цвет. Сейчас такого рода присадки запрещены из экологических соображений.

----------


## HARON

Вова! Ты где живешь?! Доказывать и оправдываться будешь ты!!!!)))

----------


## HARON

Вопрос для профи: НАЙДИТЕ БАМПЕР НА НИССАН Primera Wagon!!!!!!

----------


## Stych

Едь в Минск там все найдеш)

----------


## HARON

> Едь в Минск там все найдеш)


Это тоже самое что в Москву за песнями! Если б я мог поехать в Минск,я бы тут не писал.

----------


## Stych

В Жлобине ты редкую вещь не найдешь, ищи по объявам в Минске и ищи кто туда ездит, за товаром может, или наоборот с товаром.

----------


## HARON

Уже искалЦены в Жлобине даже минчан не обрадуют!(((

----------


## Irina

*Парни, вопрос к вам всем. Как вам такая машинка? Стоит приобрести?*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Комплектация Honda Legend II Coupe (KA8) 3.2 i 24V (205 Hp)
Общие характиристики
Высота 	 1370 мм
Диаметр разворота 	 0.0 м
Длина 	 4885 мм
Дорожный просвет 	 0 мм
Колесная база 	 2830 мм
Колея задняя 	 1540 мм
Колея передняя 	 1550 мм
Количество дверей 	 2 
Количество мест 	 5 
Объем багажника максимальный 	 0 л
Объем багажника минимальный 	 417 л
Тип кузова 	 Купе 
Ширина 	 1810 мм
Мотор
Степень сжатия 	 9.6 
Газораспределительный механизм 	 ohc 
Диаметр цилиндра 	 90 мм
Количество клапанов на цилиндр 	 4 
Количество цилиндров 	 6 
Крутящий момент 	 293/4400 н*м
Мощность 	 205 л.с.
Наличие турбонадува 	 - 
Объем двигателя 	 3206 см3
Расположение двигателя 	 Спереди, поперечно 
Расположение цилиндров 	 V-образный 
Система питания 	 Распределенный впрыск 
Топливо 	 АИ-95 
Ход поршня 	 84 мм
Трансмиссия
Количество передач (автомат коробка) 	 4 
Количество передач (мех коробка ) 	 5 
Привод 	 Передний 
Подвеска
Тип задней подвески 	 Двойной поперечный рычаг 
Тип передней подвески 	 Двойной поперечный рычаг 
Рулевое
Тип рулевого управления 	 Шестерня-рейка 
Усилитель руля 	 Гидроусилитель 
Тормоза
АБС 	 есть 
Задние тормоза 	 Дисковые 
Наличие Brake Assist 	 есть 
Передние тормоза 	 Дисковые вентилируемые 
Эксплуатация
Время разгона (0-100 км/ч) 	 8.1 c
Допустимая полная масса 	 2150 кг
Максимальная скорость 	 226 км/ч
Размер шин 	 205/65 R15 
Расход топлива Смешанный цикл 	 10.8 л/100км
Снаряженная масса автомобиля 	 1545 кг

----------


## Stych

Стоимость и VIN в студию плиз.

----------


## Irina

Стоимость в районе 6000 у.е. и торг. (думаю за пятёрку реально забрать).

----------


## SDS

> Подскажите есть ли какое наказание за использование "крашеного" топлива?


будут пытать де брау, а паскольку факт налицо, то и задержат суток на 30-ть, ну и стоит оно того?
конечно, если цистерну... но тогда и пытать не будут, сразу закроют

----------


## vova230

> Подскажите есть ли какое наказание за использование "крашеного" топлива?


Можно послать вежливо куда подальше и ехать дальше, а если совсем уж туго, то возите с собой немного краски для струйного принтера. Ну и перекрасьте пробу топлива в другой цвет.

----------


## Stych

Машина в США или в РБ, сколько пробег по РБ если тут? И нужен VIN код.

Тогда и можно говорить о возможности покупки.

ЗЫ Значёк то Акуры.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*,  год нараджэння? и дзе у апошнiя два тэхагляд праходзiла?

----------


## Irina

*Stych*,  я в принципе спрашиваю. Подобная машина есть в РБ на продаже.

----------


## Stych

К покупке машины надо подходить ответственно. Если просто нравится, и плевать на проблемы или может денег много, тогда бери, не себя порадуешь так продавца, что избавится.

----------


## Irina

Я и подхожу ответственно.)) Пока думаю, а не покупаю сразу как захотелось. Посмотреть и проверить у меня есть кому. Просто интересны мнения других людей.

----------


## BiZ111

Я уже спрашивал про "априори" и "дакучи", но забыл, т.к. не был дан по-моему чёткий ответ.

Что означают эти русские слова, в каких случаях их надо употр***ть? Частенько слышишь в русских сериалах, раньше от москвичей часто слышал

----------


## Banderlogen

Априорное знание - знание полученное до опыта, изначальное знание, полученное с помощью разума.
Например, 2+2 априори равно 4.

Дакучи не знаю что такое, но может быть произошло от "до кучи"?
Типа: 
он восоко, далеко, дакучи ("к тому же", "до кучи") тяжелый

----------

